# The Camarillo 2006 album



## evangilder (Aug 21, 2006)

I thought I would start another thread for the Camarillo 2006 show. It was a nice show this year even though it was a bit smaller than previous years. My saturday photography was close to a disaster. I was experimenting and it went poorly. I was able to get some good shots on saturday but the good/bad ratio was terrible. Sunday went much better. Here are some shots in no particular order.


----------



## Erich (Aug 21, 2006)

sweet ! 

MORE please ...........


----------



## evangilder (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks! Still in the edit process, will post more soon.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 21, 2006)

Nice!!!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 21, 2006)

Excellent shots Eric, but would love to see an example of what was so wrong on Saturday...

Focus, shutter speed, ISO????


----------



## evangilder (Aug 21, 2006)

Saturday I was trying to shoot in aperture priority, using light as the guage and letting it auto-adust shutter speed. I am much better at judging what shutter speed to use in shutter priority, which is what I went back to. The problem with aperture priority is that the shutter speed will change depending on where the camera is pointed. As you get closer to reflective objects or the sun, the shutter speed gets higher. Exact opposite as the objects get darker or shadowed.

So you need to constantly adjust, sometimes as you are panning back and forth. Not ideal for fast moving objects. So Sunday I went back to shutter priority and things looked MUCH better.

Here is an example of a photo disaster. About 25-50% of my saturday shots looked like this. Another 25% were passable at lower res. The other 25% were good enough for prints. That is by far the worst percentage of usable shots I have had since having the Nikon. BUt it was an experiment and a lesson learned. But it does go to show that I do sometimes take crappy shots too.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 21, 2006)

Excellent info brother...


----------



## evangilder (Aug 21, 2006)

Cheers. If it saves someone else a day of wasted shots, it's worth it. Not a huge deal for me as I always attend both days at Camarillo. If it was Edwards, 2.5 hours away and I only attend 1 day, I would be pissed!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 22, 2006)

you're right that is one damn sucky picture  any more planes from Europe you've got any pictures of?


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 22, 2006)

Great pics Eric. Love the shot of the Mig, unreal mate!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 22, 2006)

Great stuff Eric!


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 22, 2006)

great work as per normal but whats with the 2 mirrors on Man o War


----------



## evangilder (Aug 22, 2006)

Cheers guys! The mirrors on MOW are actually Spitfire mirrors. That airplane also has a Spitfire stick. The owner of that airplane had a preference for that, I guess.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 22, 2006)

How low can _you_ go?


----------



## evangilder (Aug 24, 2006)

The Camarillo album is now up on my website. Over 300 pictures in 28 different galleries.

Van Gilder Aviation Photography, Camarillo Air Show, 2006

Here is a random sample of what you will see.

Enjoy!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 24, 2006)

Good stuff there Eric!


----------



## evangilder (Sep 3, 2006)

New video slideshow from the show.


----------



## Erich (Sep 3, 2006)

Eric thanks for your hard efforts, enjoyed the show !

Erich ~


----------



## evangilder (Sep 3, 2006)

Thanks E. All the airplanes without the sunscreen. 8)


----------

